# Another Dicamba Story



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2016/12/12/missouri-farmer-sues-monsanto


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I think the responsibility would liewith the people who applied in adverse conditions for spraying. How would it be any different than the coop dosing my sugar bush or apple orchard. Seems the problem was with drift .


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

More on the subject ... https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2017/01/17/dicamba-drifted-last-year


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Touchy situation and a sensitive issue. I use dicamba and Lo-vol 2,4-D for weed control in my pastures and Timothy hay fields.

I have horse customers that are opposed to "chemicals". So, I avoid conversations on certain subjects.


----------

